# Model Kit with 427 SOHC?



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everyone, I've been trying to track down a 427 SOHC for a little bit, and haven't had much success. I've already got one that I'm working on, making just a basic, mild (if that even applies to this engine) set up, but I'm looking for a second one to do a more exotic setup on. 

I was watching one on ebay, but got sniped at the last second. My question for all of you is what model kit's had this engine in it?  I've found that sometimes it's cheaper to buy the kit with the engine than try and track down the engines by themselves. 

Thanks for the help! :wave:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

AMT 1968 Shelby GT500 in 1/25 scale has a nice one.
There is also a 'Revell' Parts Pack kit with a 427 SOHC.
The MPC Jeepster has one as well.
AMT 1969 Galaxie re-issue has one.
AMT '66 Galaxie 500 has one in it.

Then there are the model king re-issues.
the Falcons, like Wild Child, and Daddy warbucks have a SOHC 427 FE motor too.

Hope that steers you in the right direction.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

CJTORINO said:


> AMT 1968 Shelby GT500 in 1/25 scale has a nice one.
> There is also a 'Revell' Parts Pack kit with a 427 SOHC.
> The MPC Jeepster has one as well.
> AMT 1969 Galaxie re-issue has one.
> ...


Are you sure that all of those are the SOHC engine and not just a 427 FE?


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I believe if you look in some older AMT car kits, you will find that motor. It's been @ ten years since I did ANY car modeling but I thought there was one in a 2n1 or 3n1 Ford kit but I don't remember if it was a "T" or "A" hotrod/drag car. Or was it in the 33 Willys kit ? I hope this points you in the right direction , sorry I couldn't help you more


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

harristotle said:


> Are you sure that all of those are the SOHC engine and not just a 427 FE?


Believe me.
I was raised around Ford. I was taught to drive in a Ford.
I own many Fords, and plan on buying many more Fords.
I know the Difference between an FE, and a Single Overhead Cam.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

CJTORINO said:


> Believe me.
> I was raised around Ford. I was taught to drive in a Ford.
> I own many Fords, and plan on buying many more Fords.
> I know the Difference between an FE, and a Single Overhead Cam.


Lol I thought so, but I was just double checking :dude: 

I just hit up ebay and found some of them... I think. I'll shoot you an email with one of the ones I think it is. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Watching a Judge get SOHC'ed.*

when I was a little bitty gluesniffer, probably 10 years old or so,
I was with a Family friend in his 1961 Ford Starliner.
it had a 427 SOHC with a Top Loader 4 speed.
cruising down Colfax, in west Denver, we pulled up to a stoplight, and right next to a then-new GTO Judge. 
This old Starliner, it sounded like a bucket of nuts and bolts under 2,000 rpm,
was just a big, old white car. When the light turned green that Judge got a quick education. because around 6,000 rpm that SOHC Hummed like a big cat. and the old guy shifted at 7,500. We really beat up that Pontiac.
And he didnt have a clue.

We still know a guy who has one in a Fairlane (My wife calls it a scarelane)










I know about 427 Ford FE Engines.
Low Riser's.
Medium Risers.
High Risers.
Side Oilers.
Tunnel Ports.
Single Over Head Cam.

I think I have worked on at least one of each over the years.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Gmp*

GMP makes a very nice 427 SOHC in 1/18 Scale.
I've been thinking of dropping this one into a '32 Coupe.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*1/8 Scale SOHC Dragster Motor.*

I dont know why I bought this one.
probably just because its cool.
427 SOHC Dragster Engine


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

What an awesome story!!! I have seriously thought about getting both of those engines you posted up, but I think those will wait till I've got a place of my own. Is the one I emailed you a SOHC? 

You are a lucky guy getting to work on those engines! I hope some day I am as lucky... I don't think I've ever even seen a SOHC in person.


----------

